# MLB.TV on Tivo



## bluemcduff (Sep 8, 2007)

The online streaming service from Roku has recently added MLB.TV to the list of services it supports and I'd like to see it on Tivo too.

Since the Series3 / TivoHD boxes offer everything the Roku does except this I'd like to see it added because it's possible from a technical standpoint by using the Netflix UI and Tivo already has support for subscription based services by virtue of supporting Rhapsody.

However, from the demonstrations on the Roku the supporting data isn't that robust in that you only get the game itself, who's showing it, and the score.

For me, that just isn't enough as a properly formatted XML file could and should also give me a box score, standings, and a line score--done correctly, this could be a great addition to how it's presented today on the Roku.

Finally, I'd like to see if the radio feeds could be added as that's a PC feature from MLB.TV that's not in the Roku but would be a nice bonus if added.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

bluemcduff said:


> Since the Series3 / TivoHD boxes offer everything the Roku does


My Roku offers stability after Netflix streaming. My Series 3 doesn't - several times it has locked up so hard I needed to pull the power plug.

This is one of the reasons I am unlikely to ever buy another Tivo again and I've been a customer since the original Series 1.


----------



## bluemcduff (Sep 8, 2007)

Fair enough, but I was referring to the online applications that the Roku has available to it.

All I'm asking for are the same applications it has--if you say the Roku works better that's fine and I'm inclined to agree with you as the Roku has less to do in the background.

To be honest with you, I'm not a fan of using HME to implement stuff since it likes to crash a lot (and hard, as you've seen) more than the average user should expect--to me, it's time for the most used applications (and any ones that require payment to use like this one) to shift to a natively coded version as that would help the stability a great deal.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

No it wouldn't. Quite the opposite. (It could improve performance, but that's a whole different issue.)

HME does crash sometimes, due to some bugs in the TiVo's HME renderer. But that's one set of bugs, to fix once. _Each_ native-code app would have the potential for its own, unique set of bugs in the same class. The problems would only multiply.

The whole theory behind HME is to provide a totally secure platform for apps that _can't_ crash the TiVo -- and if the bugs in the TiVo-side code were corrected, that's exactly what it would do. The design is sound; there are just a few issues with the implementation.


----------



## bluemcduff (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting--and I stand corrected as my experience was telling me otherwise with native apps.

And thank you for confirming what I thought was the case with HME in that it's a sandbox of sorts for programs to run in.

But could you clarify and explain in more detail what you meant by implementation issues with HME applications?


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> The whole theory behind HME is to provide a totally secure platform for apps that _can't_ crash the TiVo -- and if the bugs in the TiVo-side code were corrected, that's exactly what it would do. The design is sound; there are just a few issues with the implementation.


The downside, of course, if that even if an app is well behaved, the TiVo can crash because HME isn't well behaved.

You can make the argument you did about Java and many of us know what a piece of crap Java is.

So do you trust TiVo to get HME right, or do you trust the 3rd party application developer? In my case, TiVo is the "3rd party" application developer so it's rather a moot point. The bottom line for me, though, is that the system is unstable and can crash hard when it obviously should not.


----------



## bluemcduff (Sep 8, 2007)

HME issues notwithstanding--is MLB.TV something you'd want to see on TiVo?

I haven't seen any responses regarding that yet and I'd prefer if we remained on topic.


----------



## mkkelly75 (Feb 25, 2007)

I would love to see it on my HD TiVo. Right now I have a PC in another room connected to my HDTV and a wireless keyboard and mouse. It would be a far simpler to just go to my TiVo menu and click on MLV.TV (Once all password and preferences were set).


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

I would love to have it. Cubs fandom (spare me the mockery, please) is just about the only thing keeping us with Charter.


----------



## bluemcduff (Sep 8, 2007)

One of the best parts of the service to me is the ability to see the Fox Saturday games (on delay--but available shortly after they finish) and untelevised games that can't be seen anywhere else including EI.

I haven't subscribed to EI or the online MLB.TV because all games aren't shown on EI and it's too hard to hook my computer to my TV just for MLB.TV.

However, if I had it on TiVo I would subscribe and do so enthusiastically.


----------



## BrianVeg (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a subscription to MLBTV and am thinking of building a Media Center PC in my bedroom to stream it to that TV. I would love to have the service available on Tivo, because I would just get another Tivo HD for that TV.


----------



## lordbah (Apr 19, 2003)

I would love to see MLB.TV on TivoHD.


----------



## jstrazz (Jan 21, 2007)

I would love to see MLBTV on TiVo HD. I have a laptop computer connected to my big 52 inch tv to watch games. It is always having problems. Hopefully a TiVo set-up would work better if it is properly tested and implemented.


----------



## Doh (May 18, 2001)

I would love this too, and I agree that if it's on Roku, tivo should be able to get it (unless there's some exclusivity agreement we don't know about)


----------

